# chocolate cookbooks



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

There are alot of chocolate cookbooks and more seem to be published every year! I would like to give one to a friend for a Christmas present. Since my friend is pretty busy, I would like one that has good recipes which don't take enormous amounts of time. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## nicholas (Jul 22, 2004)

You can try Trish Deseine's I Want Chocolate!

ISBN: 1592230083

Link Here


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Marcel Desaulnier's Death by Chocolate series/collection.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

If I remember correctly Nick Malageri (sp?) has a book on Chocolate out.


----------

